# Marmite and Brewer's Yeast



## mummy111 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hello!

I thought that Marmite and Brewer's Yeast were the same thing, but I'm not so sure anymore!

I've been giving a little bit of Marmite to my ds (12 mo) and he loves it, and I thought it was great, but maybe it's not such a good idea because apparently it's got loads of salt in it - is Marmite too salty for babies?

Does Brewer's Yeast have salt in it?

And what is Nutritional Yeast?

Thanks for your help!

Mn.


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

don't know what Marmite is, I think I've seen it in the store but never looked at it, it's liquid, right?

Brewers yeast is cultured on sugar beets, end product is a beige colored bitterish powder or granules

Nutritional yeast is cultured on blackstrap molasses, end product is yellow flakes or powder. This is the one known for the cheese-like taste.

Both are similar nutritionally, but taste very different. You can add either of them to liquids to give to a munchkin, I usually sprinkle nutritional yeast on stuff, such as toast, baked potato, chili, salad, etc, but I also use blackstrap molasses too. HTH


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:

Brewers yeast is cultured on sugar beets, end product is a beige colored bitterish powder or granules

Quote:

Nutritional yeast is cultured on blackstrap molasses, end product is yellow flakes or powder. This is the one known for the cheese-like taste.

I beg to differ on the tatse and look of Brewers yeast. It looks just like Nutritional yeast. The tatse is a little less strong than Nutritional yeast but not bitter. I would be more inclined to say that Nutritional yeast is more of a bitter taste.

I have eaten brewers yeast for years and just a month ago tried the other.


----------



## EmeraldStar8 (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:

don't know what Marmite is, I think I've seen it in the store but never looked at it, it's liquid, right?
Marmites a black sandwhich spread.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I like Vegemite. Marmite is the British version I think. There's recipes at www.vegemite.com.au. Vegemite and Marmite are interchangeable except to Aussies







I can't stand Marmite.

I grew up on the stuff - a tiny bit spread on buttered bread or crackers. It is salty but you only use about maybe 1/2 tsp on a slice of bread. It's a nice change from sweet jams or cheese. I still eat it on toast for breakfast most days. You really do have to get a taste for it as a baby though. I don't know many foreigners who can eat it. But a Vegemite sandwich to an Australian is like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich to an American.

A lot of people have Vegemite & Cheese sandwiches - spread the Vegemite or Marmite on top of the cheese.

I've found Vegemite in my local Indian store (they stock a lot of British foods too). Safeway stocks Marmite. I find Marmite sweeter than Vegemite.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

oops!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

kinda







T but I have both nutritional and Brewers yeasts and keep them in a sealed glass jar in the pantry....how long will they last??? do they go bad??







:

mummy11- nutrional yeast is a bit milder than Brewers- both high in B vitamins and a little added protein. I sprinkle Brewers on popcorn, it smells of beer just as the name implies. I have never had any experience with a particular smell or taste in the nurtironal yeast, it just tastes kinda nutty. Nutritional I can add to gravy and sauce with little detection from the kids.

For warm foods I use the yeasts,
for cold foods and sweets I use wheat germ sprinkles

I don't know what you want to use the yeast for, but I use all of the above for added vitamins, fiber, protein in our veg diet.


----------

